# Anhc 2010 Sample Bag Grain?



## Murcluf (11/11/11)

Could someone remind me what the sample bag of grain was that we recieved at ANHC 2010. I think someone said it might be under modified something???????? Thought I'd use it in something as it has been lying around long enough.


----------



## clarkey7 (11/11/11)

Murcluf said:


> Could someone remind me what the sample bag of grain was that we recieved at ANHC 2010. I think someone said it might be under modified something???????? Thought I'd use it in something as it has been lying around long enough.


Linky :icon_cheers:


----------



## sam (11/11/11)

Murcluf said:


> Could someone remind me what the sample bag of grain was that we recieved at ANHC 2010. I think someone said it might be under modified something???????? Thought I'd use it in something as it has been lying around long enough.



Weyermann Chit malt. It's really lighted malted malt, they use it as an adjunct when they can't use non-malt materials. Kinda like using flaked barley something. I really like it.


----------



## Murcluf (11/11/11)

Cool I've just used it as a wheat addition substitute should work out just perfect for what I want


----------



## barls (12/11/11)

shit ive still got this some where.


----------



## bconnery (12/11/11)

barls said:


> shit ive still got this some where.


I think you mean "chit, I've still got this somewhere"


----------



## barls (12/11/11)

i actually found it and looked at it and thought wtf is this, no label??????
now i know.


----------

